# Mathews legacy tuning



## DustyH (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Legacy with 29"draw length and 70lb draw weight. Maxed out it was 74lb. Needed a new set of string and cable, so I took it to the local mathews deàler where I bought it. They put a zebra string on it and supposedly tuned it. When I picked it up the guy had messed with the rest and got the centershot out if adjustment. I was in a hurry so I figured I would just retune it when I got home. Never could get it to shoot consistently. Started examining it more and realized the too idler wheel was leaning bad. Started measuring every thing to see if it was in spec. The ats was 34 3/16 on the left side and 34 5/16 on the right. The right side of the yoke was not twisted at all, and the left had several twist. Maxed out draw weight will only go up to 67 lbs. Took it back up there and there best guy looked at it and said that he would fix it. Picked it up today and got it home. Ata is even but still at 34 5/16. Weight is still low, but the yoke looks to have about 1 1/2 twist on the left and a couple more on the right. At full draw the wheel is straight, but the string is coming off at an angle, just not as much as before.

Question is, can the yoke be twisted more to bring the ata length back in spec? Would this fix the low draw weight? Should the idler wheel be leaning to the right a little to compensate for the string coming out at an angle?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

A simple answer is go to Archery lessons online or nuts and bolts on archery talk. but the first thing on these Mathews is you have to have the cam lean perfect(the string coming off at a angle is a big part of the tuning issue)add twist to the yoke cable till the string comes off correct. putting twist in the cable will add poundage to the bow, but then you have to be careful not to under rotate your cam. its a combination of a couple of things to get everything back perfect. good luck Randy


----------

